# NY police contacts.



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone got any? 

I'm also looking for academics or journos in America that think zero tolerance policing is a bad thing.

And 

academics or journos in America that think zero tolerance policing is a good thing.


Bit of a last minute thing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2008)

Unsurprisingly, I am not able to help, but I just thought you might like to know that I read this as MY, not NY, so others might do the same, and you never know, there might be someone who can help who misses it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2008)

Gahhhh. OK. I thought in the New York forum it might be clear but I suppose there are all those 'new post' hitters.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually, I do know some American academics - my godfather was one before he retired. Not sure he is much use to you, though, because he is dead Old and a bit Christian and that. I have no idea of his view on policing in America, either.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm also looking for academics or journos in America that think zero tolerance policing is a bad thing.



That would be me.  Questıons?


----------



## isitme (Jun 14, 2008)

New York City cops

they ain't too smaart


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> That would be me.  Questıons?



Well of course it would. 

Here is my first question. 
Which one are you?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well of course it would.
> 
> Here is my first question.
> Which one are you?



Both.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2008)

In New York?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In New York?



Used to be, not any more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Used to be, not any more.



Are you in Amemrica at all?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you in Amemrica at all?



Approximately 50% of the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

Are you there now? (This is quite hard work you know)


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you there now? (This is quite hard work you know)



No (and yes).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> No (and yes).



Well OK, then in that case it be impossible as are not in the US, and asside from that I doubt we would really want a journalist (or whatever you are??) that can't even manage to read the first post correctly.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well OK, then in that case it be impossible as are not in the US, and asside from that I doubt we would really want a journalist (or whatever you are??) that can't even manage to read the first post correctly.



I can't believe anyone with 15.000 plus posts has never come across PD before. And if you asked him some pertininet questions you might actually find out what you want to know. He gets a hard time on here, but in this case I dont think its down to his misunderstanding of the situation!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

1927 said:


> I can't believe anyone with 15.000 plus posts has never come across PD before. And if you asked him some pertininet questions you might actually find out what you want to know. He gets a hard time on here, but in this case I dont think its down to his misunderstanding of the situation!!



Why yes I have indeed come across Dwyer before.  This is one of the reasons I couldn't really give two shits about his "I am the man you are looking for" bit, and why I was mildly amused that he did this without even fitting the geographical criteria of my opening post.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 17, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why yes I have indeed come across Dwyer before.  This is one of the reasons I couldn't really give two shits about his "I am the man you are looking for" bit, and why I was mildly amused that he did this without even fitting the geographical criteria of my opening post.



Fool, I fit your criteria perfectly.  As it happens I was about to offer to put you in touch with a friend of mine who is a very famous NYC journo and one of the leading public critics of zero tolerance policing.  But now I won't, so you now look stupid don't you.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Fool, I fit your criteria perfectly.  As it happens I was about to offer to put you in touch with a friend of mine who is a very famous NYC journo and one of the leading public critics of zero tolerance policing.  But now I won't, so you now look stupid don't you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Fool, I fit your criteria perfectly.  As it happens I was about to offer to put you in touch with a friend of mine who is a very famous NYC journo and one of the leading public critics of zero tolerance policing.  But now I won't, so you now look stupid don't you.



Really? Oh no! help! My life is over and my carrier is ruined. If only I had trusted in Dwyer I could have been saved. 

Seems a bit daft that it was all the big 'I am' off the bat (when you were not) and now it's 'I know blah blah' when of course you won't have to deliver. Yawn. 
Anyway I got the police and political contacts I needed without having to resort to journalists, but thanks for all your fantastic help Dwyer

1927, Dwyer has talked nothing but shit every time our paths have crossed, he has always been arrogant and really rather rude. Even if he was the contact king of the universe I wouldn't want anything for this twerp.


----------

